# 3 point hydraulics



## 1100MF (Nov 12, 2012)

i have an 1100 Massey... it runs great everything works fine except for the three point. it doesn't matter where the position control is they lift all the way to the top. when i shut the tractor off the hydraulics will go back down if there is a weight on them as if its draining through the same line that charges in hydraulics. the dual hydraulics work just fine. i was thinking maybe the spool inside the regulating valve is dirty and needs to be cleaned. but i am still new to working on hydraulics and wanted to see if anyone else may have an idea on what it may be. i would appreciate any help that can be given.


----------



## Slyhuntr (Nov 17, 2012)

When I first got my 130 running the lift was erratic and would end up locked at the highest position then slowly drop after tractor was parked. My tractor had been sitting for years and there is no telling how long since it;s last oil change on the hydro. I just changed the oil and cleaned the inlet strainer and replaced the filter, took a bit but I finally got the lift to work. The oil came out looking like a milk shake, lots of water was mixed in the oil. I think it was enough to cause the cylinder to stick and keep proper fluid flow from occuring. How long has it been since you changed your oil? You might try pulling the level plug and see what the oil looks like and see if it has water condensed into it. HTH, Matt


----------



## 1100MF (Nov 12, 2012)

I just changed my fluid in it and it was in the same shape... looking like a milkshake... i havent had a chance to clean the inline filters yet, but thats next on my list.. as of right now there still not working ... ill keep messing with it and see what happens


----------

